# Small Victory: Folder Delete Works in Roamio



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

One of my nagging nits, since like forever, is when you play all programs within a folder (example: CNet Podcasts). Upon playback completion, you cannot simply delete the folder - unless you first disable the preview window -odd.

I just noticed this issue does not exist in the Roamio! Yay!! 

Thanks TiVo


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, this was always a pain for me, too. I always went to Live TV and then deleted the folder. So glad they fixed this.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Do not want to derail this thread, but the folders has me curious. On my Dish Hopper I ahve created folders for my wife, myself and one shared. When I set a timer I can pick which folder it goes into once it records. Does the Roamio have anything like this?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

elwaylite said:


> Do not want to derail this thread, but the folders has me curious. On my Dish Hopper I ahve created folders for my wife, myself and one shared. When I set a timer I can pick which folder it goes into once it records. Does the Roamio have anything like this?


Sadly, no. This has been a requested feature since TiVo introduced folders years ago. Not gonna happen any time soon, I don't - I think there are some UI complexity concerns, as well as logical organization issues (one program in many folders, etc.).


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

With 3 TB drives, they need it more than ever. I'm sure there are other important things like android support and out of home streaming but this folder/profiles problem has got to be top 5. (I would hope)


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Yet another reason for me sell my xl4 and get roamio. This bug in the premier software bothers me a great deal.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

markp99 said:


> Sadly, no. This has been a requested feature since TiVo introduced folders years ago. Not gonna happen any time soon, I don't - I think there are some UI complexity concerns, as well as logical organization issues (one program in many folders, etc.).


Thanks.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

markp99 said:


> Sadly, no. This has been a requested feature since TiVo introduced folders years ago. Not gonna happen any time soon, I don't - I think there are some UI complexity concerns, as well as logical organization issues (one program in many folders, etc.).


The programs in many folders issue exists today though. For example, a program can easily be present in the HD Recordings folder, a wishlist folder, and a program/show group folder at the same time. I know Tivo wants to keep things simple but program tags and folders can be simple if done right.


----------

